# Looking for a breeder (Northern KY/Ohio)



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

I've been reading about GSD for awhile and have decided to take the plunge for my first pet! Does anyone have a recommend breeder in the Northern Kentucky / Cincinnati area? I'm willing to drive further if there is a great one somewhere a little further away.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Welcome to the board!









If you can provide more info about your experience with GSDs, lifestyle/family situation, any sort of activities you plan to pursue with your dog and if you have a preference for type of GSD (American, Euro Show, Euro Working) that will help people recommend breeders that may be a good fit.


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

I have very minimal experience with GSDs but I grew up with a black lab as a family dog so I have "experience" with a larger dog but I never did train it. On another note I've found this forum very informational about how to raise and train a GSD properly, I love it!

I'm just looking for a friendly family dog. I don't currently have any children (I'm 24 with a fiance) and live on a half acre near a park so I'm looking for a GSD to keep us company while we live our lives!

First time dog buyer, but I fell in love with the GSD and would love to have one as a companion.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

What about a gsd from a rescue group? There are some great dogs and rescues on this board.


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: skyizzyWhat about a gsd from a rescue group? There are some great dogs and rescues on this board.


We're looking to raise one as a puppy...I'll head on over to the rescue group and check that out. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Check with Richard or Melody Greba. They are in Verona (by Florence). They do work with rescues as well.
http://www.vomreichtal.com/


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86Check with Richard or Melody Greba. They are in Verona (by Florence). They do work with rescues as well.
> http://www.vomreichtal.com/


Thanks!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

No problem. We have seen their dogs up close (stable, excellent temperament around people, dogs, children) and working. They work their own dogs consistently, on top of full time jobs.

Tell them Sue and Gabor said hello, if you contact them.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Glad you are checking here before buying. You probably already know that Ohio and Ky have a lot of puppy mills. My Skye came from a rescue near Cincinnati when she was only 4 monhs old. She had a puppy mill background.

Ask to see the kennels before making a decision - that may help, also.

The good people here will help steer you to a good place.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Just FYI...

Richard and Melody are not a puppy mill. They train and work their dogs in SAR, Schutzhund, conformation showing. Richard isa tattoer for the Region, training to be a conformation judge, both have trained dogs from a puppy to working and showing. Richard was also the Regional Breed Warden.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sue,

I don't think that Bonnie was implying that Richard and Melody were puppy mills, just congratulating the OP for looking for a reputable breeder because that area has a quite a few puppy mills and BYB's.

Val


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86Tell them Sue and Gabor said hello, if you contact them.


Will do!



> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerSue,
> 
> I don't think that Bonnie was implying that Richard and Melody were puppy mills, just congratulating the OP for looking for a reputable breeder because that area has a quite a few puppy mills and BYB's.
> 
> Val


Thanks







When I was younger we had a bad experience with a puppy mill not to mention the things I've heard about them. I'd feel much better spending a larger chunk of change up front knowing I was getting a great dog that has received the care it needed before being taken home by someone. As I've seen before: "You either pay for it now or you pay for it later"


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Val,

Did not think that, but wanted to make sure that other people reading that would know that they are good and active/knowledgable breedrs and involved in the community.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Wouldn't life be so much easier if there were no such thing as puppy mills.

Some BYB's actually don't do a horrid job, they are just not as educated about the breed as they should be.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And don't think for a minute that spending a huge chunk of change will keep you safe from puppy mills. Some of the worst places have incredible prices on the final product, whether it is because they are sold in pet stores for high prices, or whether they are sold over the internet, you can still get rooked by puppy mills. 

As the general public get more knowledgeable, they will get craftier. 

I agree that you should visit the kennel, or at the least, the breeder should not be hesitent about a visit to the kennel. 

Good luck.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know of one near me that has 6 litters due from now thru July according to their website. They charge top $$$...miller?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I wonder if it is who i tink it is....


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

And I too think I know who it is. Infact, I even have a pup from them. She has hip dysplasia, pannus and luxating patella. Great temperment though. Very sad to watch her go through all these problems.

jullies'omom


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

julies'omom you guessed it-K!!!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Julies'omom, I have a friend with a pup from there that has health problems too. And she has temperament problems also.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I also know of someone w/ a pup from there-hind leg issues at 7 mos, not diagnosed yet as to the cause. Temperament is very laid back for a GSD pup.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

My friend's dog has seizures, allergies and aggression issues.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: XephI wonder if it is who i tink it is....


Probably. I can't believe how many people PM me or come up to me in person at the pet store and tell me sad stories about their dog from this breeder. They are cons and tricksters. It's really sad because most of these people thought they DID do their research about bloodlines, titles, a-stamps, etc but this breeder is very cunning and still rips people off.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yikes, anyone want to send me a PM and share the name of this wretched breeder?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Even though we're pretty well on the other side of the state, I've run into several people too with dogs from there showing all sorts of health and temperament problems. And like Lies said, it's sad because the breeder does appear to follow all the rules (titles, health certs, etc...) and between that and the outrageous price tags people really thought they had done their research and got a pup from one of the best.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomYikes, anyone want to send me a PM and share the name of this wretched breeder?


Me too please?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This kennel under discussion comes up quite often. I actually figured it out - good clues everyone!

I like their three-tier puppy classification and pricing: (I'm paraphrasing, so as not to be copying from their site):

Great Pet Puppy that can be anything you want, show dog, guard dog, college professor: $$$$

SUPER Great Quality Puppy, past beyond just ordinary pet, can potentially be bred, may have many other potentials: $$$$$

SUPER-DUPER-EXCELLENT-AWESOME-TOP quality puppies, the best dogs that will impress your neighbours when they found out how much you paid for one, and make them swoon with jealousy: unlimited potential as show, Schutzhund, breeding and Nobel Prize winners: $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Funny that they should know so much about which dogs will excel in what activities being that I have never seen them or one of their dogs at ANY dog event, trial, or show other than the Sieger shows, where they enter maybe half a dozen dogs at most which is not at all proportional to the amount of dogs they breed....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I bet the vets like them as well, more $$ for them with the health issues the owners of these pups have to deal with. 
I wonder why they use the name German Shepherd so repeatedly on their homepage, this is the opening paragraph and it is underlined for emphesis







ODD

<u>German Shepherd breeders</u> with <u>German Shepherd puppies</u> for sale. We are a Professional <u>German Shepherd breeder</u> that also has German Shepherds for sale. We are a <u>GermanShepherd breeder</u> that is dedicated to producing quality <u>german shepherd puppies</u>. 
Our <u>German Shepherd Kennels</u> are located in Michigan and we offer shipping and delivery service nation wide.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Jane, on the page they are all links which link back to their homepage. A lot of the way Google rates pages is based on how many times your page is linked. They have a gazillion at the bottom too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Oh, I know, it seems to me overkill, though! Makes the reader look stupid-make sure you know these are GSD breeders and your on the right site...


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

You lost me...someone send me a PM with that breeders name to stray away from x.X

However lots of you have sent me PMs with very helpful information. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

Oh Lies, that's interesting. I wondered about that myself. Yes, I really thought that I had done my "homework" when I bought from these folks. It really makes me angry to know so many others are being duped by this high priced puppy mill. I guess there is nothing anyone can do about it though except try to keep those who do ask informed. What I wonder about is what in the world are they doing with all these puppies. I can not believe they are all being sold to good homes for the prices they are asking. I hope it is just a matter of time before someone they didn't expect gets stuck with one of their pricey puppies and finds legal grounds to go after them. I do know that they did not stand behind the pup I got nor the one friends of mine got. Sad for all! While I wouldn't trade my Julie for anything it is very sad to see her go through what she has gone through and may have to go through.

julies'omom


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

p.s. Can I say julie's whole name?You know, the registered name that they are so proud of they insist it be on dogs from their kennel??????? Maybe not !!!!!

julies'omom


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I tried to PM to to tell you what happens to them but you're over your PM limit. But maybe it's better you don't know!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Juliesomom, put your girls registered name or pedigree link in your signature- maybe not in these posts, but in your profile for later...we all know what kennel your girl is from anyway! I agree, maybe it is better if you don't tell her, Lies!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I even figured this one out.


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI tried to PM to to tell you what happens to them but you're over your PM limit. But maybe it's better you don't know!


Whats the max PM box size....? I only have 4 in there...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not you, Julie's mom. Her PMs are full.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Can someone PM me? I am not in the loop but am imagining some bad stuff. There are so many great dogs and puppies in shelters in KY/OH.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Jean,

There are talking about someone in IL or MI, not KY/OH


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Julie'somomp.s. Can I say julie's whole name?You know, the registered name that they are so proud of they insist it be on dogs from their kennel??????? Maybe not !!!!!
> 
> julies'omom


You can put whatever you want in your signature. Doesn't everybody has full pup names in there?


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeNot you, Julie's mom. Her PMs are full.


Using quotes would be great for times like this











> Quote: Jean,
> 
> There are talking about someone in IL or MI, not KY/OH


Even though I'm not Jean...thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: cogswela
> 
> 
> Liesje said:
> ...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntai
> 
> You can put whatever you want in your signature. Doesn't everybody has full pup names in there?



That is true, but at this point it would be done to attack the breeder and not because it was there all along. 

ADMIN

*****


----------

